# Leather Work



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

I am looking for a black leather belt loop with a D ring attached for a knife sheath I own. It's commonly known as a sheath dangler. I've looked all over the internet without much luck. Most places won't sell them separate from a sheath. So my question is, does anyone know or can anyone recommend someone who does leather work that could make me one? It should be a simple task I just don't have the tools or resources to make one. I am in the Salt Lake area. Thanks for your help.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Tandy Leather, 1090(?)South State St. SLC, UT


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

You could also try Beck Leather and Craft. They are on Redwood Road in West Jordan, around 8000 South,on the west side of the road by Dairy Queen. They cut things right there on site, and would cut whatever shape you needed/wanted and put in a snap or whatever else you might need.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Africase makes really nice hunting leather accessories. They have a dealer in Midvale that I work with if you need the contact info


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

Cool. Thanks for the help!


----------

